# Not again :( ***UPDATE***



## Jakkiw2

I got sent to hospital with a suspected ectopic today.

Ive just been told that this pregnancy isnt viable as I have a collapsing sac and my HCG Levels are only 680. Ive to go back in 2 days for more bloods


Im 4w6d today.

No words can describe how im feeling right now.

This will be my fourth consecutive early miscarriage.. I dont know if I can go on.


----------



## Joanna82

Hi 

I am very sorry about your losses, you have to be very strong to go through all this. I lost my baby in Feb and I was very sad for some time. I feel a lot better now. I won't forget my little boy. Now I am trying for my second baby. 

Remember you have to be strong and keep going no matter what.

Hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## MommaDucky

I went through 4 losses in a row, 5 overall. Its to taxing on you. I'm so sorry you have to endure this again. Have they begun testing for factors on why you are prone to miscarriage. If not I would demand testing. :HUG:


----------



## croydongirl

I am so so sorry for your losses. Take some time to grieve and find hope. I had five early losses before our miracle pregnancy. All my losses were 4-6weeks. It was so so hard, and after each one I thought I couldn't handle going through it again. I am blessed to have my husband and family who were so supportive. I hope you have a support system around you. Let people care for you. And I hope in time you will find strength to try again. 
Are you working with a doctor? I was put on baby aspirin and a steroid after my bfp and on progesterone 200mg twice a day from 3dpo. I had normal test results, and hubby had mostly normal sperm - but they said it couldn't hurt to put me on the medications and it might help. I don't know what it was about that combination (if anything) that worked but we are now just weeks away from meeting our son. I hope you can know this joy very soon.

Hugs x


----------



## MommaDucky

I was only able to make it past 7 wks with steroids. I wasn't on them for any of my losses, but I happened to get pregnant when I was on them with my daughter and this baby.


----------



## Jakkiw2

Thank you ladies for your kind words

Ive been taking asprin and getting the pregnyl injections so I dont think any of it would have helped.

I will be demanding testing as soon as my specialist comes back from her holidays..

Thanks againx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well I got sent for more bloods today.

Tuesdays HCG 677

Thursday (today) HCG 1261.

Im relieved in a sense but now worried about an ectopic.

The Nurse says that at 677 they wouldnt have seen a sac so it makes me think of a vanishing twin with a drop in figures??

She did say if my bloods did double there would be a chance of another sac (Is it possible for there to be a twin) being there with the possibilty of it being not in my uterus...

I would appreciate any thoughts on this... I only have one tube and the prospect of losing it would devastate me.


I have to go back for bloods on monday ( 4 days) with a possible rescan if the hcg looks ok.

x


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Jakki - I'm pretty sure that ectopic pregnancies don't double like they're supposed to, and that's a nice doubling. What made them say your gestational sac was collapsing? I got a scan at 4wks 5days due to a corpus luteum that was giving me pain (they wanted to make sure it wasn't ectopic) and the sac was really tiny and my hcg numbers went like this:

3wks 5 days: 25
(+4 days) 4wks 1 day: 200
(+5 days) 4wks 6 days: 1616

So your numbers are very comparable to how mine were in the beginning. I wouldn't lose hope just yet!


----------



## Jakkiw2

confusedprego said:


> Hi Jakki - I'm pretty sure that ectopic pregnancies don't double like they're supposed to, and that's a nice doubling. What made them say your gestational sac was collapsing? I got a scan at 4wks 5days due to a corpus luteum that was giving me pain (they wanted to make sure it wasn't ectopic) and the sac was really tiny and my hcg numbers went like this:
> 
> 3wks 5 days: 25
> (+4 days) 4wks 1 day: 200
> (+5 days) 4wks 6 days: 1616
> 
> So your numbers are very comparable to how mine were in the beginning. I wouldn't lose hope just yet!

They said the sac was elongated with ragged edges :( im wonddering though if it was the start of the sac filling out ( not sure if that actually happens but I can only hope)


----------



## ninamama

Sorry to hear about what your going through. Ive had 2 ectopics and my numbers never doubled like yours. They go up but never quite enough with ectopics. I also think ur numbers are quite high for 4-5wks so i would keep praying and thinking positive thoughts. They should be able to see a sac around 2000 ive been told so you'll know for sure next time u go. The stress of not knowing is the worst though. Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

I think that double looks totally normal but still lo enough that they might not have seen anything at the previous scan. Wishing you all the best for Monday!!

Have you had any cramping or bleeding or anything else that makes you or the doctor think that it might not be a viable pregnancy?

Hugs xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

croydongirl said:


> I think that double looks totally normal but still lo enough that they might not have seen anything at the previous scan. Wishing you all the best for Monday!!
> 
> Have you had any cramping or bleeding or anything else that makes you or the doctor think that it might not be a viable pregnancy?
> 
> Hugs xx

No cramping or bleeding its just the sac im worried about now..

Actually my left boob has stopped hurting today... just panicking now :(


----------



## FeLynn

I have had 3 losses in a row (mmc d&e in sept 2011, natural miscarriage jan 2012 and my most recent loss was my babys heart stopped at 13.2 weeks had d&e June 2012)

if you were that early chances are they wouldnt see much! keeping my fingers crossed for a happy ending!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Thanks again ladies,

No bleeding or cramping yet, just hoping and praying that my HCG has doubled. Will know tomorrow... every minute that im not doing anything im finding myself praying.


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well hcg figures are now in

4w6 677
5w1 1261
5w5 2892

The nurse says that figure didnt increase the way it should (im from the uk) which I dont understand. I thought websites said that when levels are over 1200 it could take from 72hrs to 96 to double. Mines is 80.2 according to the latest figures

The nurse said it was there protocol that it should increase by 60% in 48 hrs which means my level should be 3228.

I just dont know what to think now.


----------



## wookie130

Actually, I believe YOU are right, dear. After 1200miU, I believe the time it will take for your hcg to rise slows down quite a bit.

Is there any way for you to go to another doc and get a second opinion on all of this?


----------



## cckarting

when do you go in for your scan? GL i have my fx you still have a healthy baby in there. keep us updated!


----------



## Jakkiw2

wookie130 said:


> Actually, I believe YOU are right, dear. After 1200miU, I believe the time it will take for your hcg to rise slows down quite a bit.
> 
> Is there any way for you to go to another doc and get a second opinion on all of this?

Well in the uk we are subjected to the NHS so very little chance of a second opinion. I have been trying to get a hold of my fertility specialist (she was on holiday last week) to review it but I still cant get a hold of her. Instead I have the luxury of the docs at RAH Paisley .

They have agreed to scan me tommorrow to rule out an ectopic ...


----------



## Jakkiw2

cckarting said:


> when do you go in for your scan? GL i have my fx you still have a healthy baby in there. keep us updated!

I go 2morro 10am GMT.


Dont think ill see much with a level of 2892... expecting the "We're sorry " speech


----------



## cckarting

so would they be able to tell if it's eptopic or not?? fx they see something on your scan and you get some good news.


----------



## wookie130

I think with that hcg level, they can definitely tell you if the pregnancy is in the right spot or not...

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hey hun so sorry to see you are going through this, I had a misdiagnosed ectopic with the little bruiser below....

I was booked in for surgery on the Friday night but the HCG test I had earlier in the day showed my levels had doubled so they kept me in and scanned me the Saturday morning and hey presto there was a sac with a yolk etc....

Hope its good news xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Got my scan. 

My sac was absolutely perfect and round had a wee yolk sac in it ... Thanking god majorly for his miracle. No more bloods just a scan in two weeks....

Think i might add my ticker now


----------



## wookie130

Jakkiw2 said:


> Got my scan.
> 
> My sac was absolutely perfect and round had a wee yolk sac in to ... Thanking god majorly for his miracle. No more bloods just a scan in two weeks....
> 
> Think u might add my ticker now

That's the best news I've heard yet today! AWESOME!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

So glad to hear it!! :)


----------



## ninamama

Great news! I was looking out for an update from you to see how everything went and Im really pleased for you. The last week must have been very stressful for you but thankfully all is well !! :)


----------



## Jakkiw2

Thanking each and every one of u for you kind words and support x u are all fab x


----------



## Stinkerbell

amazing news! xxx


----------



## MommaDucky

So excited to hear this!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats! i haven't heard such good news in a long time, so happy for you! Have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Great news pleased for you xx


----------

